# holden pants



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

looks a little too tight for my taste, let us know how they are on the mountain!


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

looks good!


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

how much are those?? cheaper than thunders?


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

my holden pants.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

Sick-Gnar said:


> how much are those?? cheaper than thunders?


retail is 370$ i think, i paid 150. i got in discussion with an ebay seller too see if they had a size and color, and all they had in med was grey. i waited for the auction to end and no one made the reserve. i told her i could spend 150$ because its my xmas present and its all im allowed to spend. she said she could do that, and thats how it all worked...



CLIFTON 757 said:


> looks a little too tight for my taste, let us know how they are on the mountain!


i like how they arent too tight like skinny emo tight, im hoping they will be great on the mt. they have all the tech in the world lol..c_change is supposed to be just as good if not better then goretex..


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

jmacphee9 said:


> retail is 370$ i think, i paid 150. i got in discussion with an ebay seller too see if they had a size and color, and all they had in med was grey. i waited for the auction to end and no one made the reserve. i told her i could spend 150$ because its my xmas present and its all im allowed to spend. she said she could do that, and thats how it all worked...
> 
> 
> i like how they arent too tight like skinny emo tight, im hoping they will be great on the mt. they have all the tech in the world lol..c_change is supposed to be just as good if not better then goretex..


nice.


i rock nomis cargos on the mountain which are huge, but if im just hitting a little rail sess i rock girls jeans. 

they make me buttery like sexton.

haha


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

Sick-Gnar said:


> nice.
> 
> 
> i rock nomis cargos on the mountain which are huge, but if im just hitting a little rail sess i rock girls jeans.
> ...


sexton is sick, hes my favorite rider...for backyard seshs i wear my skinnys jeans...


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2008)

would never wear anything like this....again imo


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2008)

jmacphee9 said:


> sexton is sick, hes my favorite rider...for backyard seshs i wear my skinnys jeans...


WORD IS BOND!!!!!!!

sexton smashes alot of kids on rails, hes a beast the only one i can think of thats better on a consistent bases would be goontown. but that kids a robot i swear to god. 

good thing he reps the big bad nasty CO!!!!

WOOT WOOT!!!


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

i dont know if other holden equipment is as solid as this, but this is honestly the BEST snowboarding product i have ever purchased in my life. these pants are unbelievably comfy, and i cant believe how warm they are when they are just a shell! c_change is the shitt, it keeps you perfectly comfortable at all times. the tightness of the pants isnt restricting at all btw, like literally 0% restriction. even i was expecting a little pull when i stretched out, but nope.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm glad you like them. To make whats makes my Holden gear so special is not just how different it looks but the small details. How the pants are comfy enough to wear with just underwear and no base layer (if its not too cold) how the zippers have leather toggles on them, the metal clasp on the waist like a dress pant, how they finish off the buttons so well, how incredibly comfortable it is. 

They are small things that only the person wearing them is going to notice. Holden is great product fo sho.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

bakesale said:


> I'm glad you like them. To make whats makes my Holden gear so special is not just how different it looks but the small details. How the pants are comfy enough to wear with just underwear and no base layer (if its not too cold) how the zippers have leather toggles on them, the metal clasp on the waist like a dress pant, how they finish off the buttons so well, how incredibly comfortable it is.
> 
> They are small things that only the person wearing them is going to notice. Holden is great product fo sho.


for sure, thanks for all the help before i bought em bakesale


----------

